# NT's home away while at work ...



## naturaltan (Jul 22, 2002)

Welcome to my home while at work.  As do many of you, I tend to hang around here for most of the day.  Popping in and out of journals and threads trying to keep up with the various topics of the day.  

As per NewlyBuff's request, I have started a journal of my own so that she can more easily find me to chat.  

Many of the journals here are kept up to date with the various meals and workout schedules.  I'm not nearly that organized.  I might give it a try as I do have a goal to put on 15 pounds and drop about 7% bf for next year's Hedo trip.  My stats now are:
5'9"
166lbs
13% bf

Look forward to hearing any recommendations, thoughts or general chit chat. 

Today meals:
1. protein shake

2. 7 egg whites
2 yolks
1/2 cup oatmeal
flaxoil capsule

3. spaghetti and meat sauce (extra lean beef)

4. extra lean beef and potato
flaxoil capsule

5. 8 oz turkey
brown rice
1 cup veggies

6. protein shake

Workout:
back - 
pullups
low cable rows
bb bentover rows
trap pulls * can't remember the name for the exercise *

triceps - 
pushdowns
close grip bb pushups
one arm over head extensions.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 22, 2002)

Hi NT!
Glad to see you started a journal.  Now we can watch you too.

Hey, I'm the first post in your new journal.  Are you going for a clean bulk or just bulk in general?  Good luck on your goals and we'll be watching.  

Maybe if I get the courage to do so, scarecrow and I could join ya in Hedo.


----------



## lina (Jul 22, 2002)

Hey NT!!! 

Wuz going to send you a pm butt sow yaz journal so I gonna post instead!!! Luv your new avvy!!! Cool handsome luvely couple!!! Lookin' good!!! 

Good idea for starting a journal!  Esp. if you're thinking bout competing so you can have us rip your menu to shreds and get advice from others !!!

Gonna post more piccies of your trip then now you have a place to put them or have you done so already?

oOOOOOHHHH!!! Mochy and scarecrow joining you two possibly huh????  Sounds like it's gonna be a fun 2003 IM reunion...who else PB, J_Bo?......


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 22, 2002)

Moochy ... I'm going for a clean bulk.  woo hoo ... once the thought creeps into your mind, it's hard to fight the urge.  It would be cool to meet you there ... maybe, just maybe! 

Lina ... no plans right now to compete.  I'm a far ways from such an idea at this point.  Right now, after our Jamaica trip and seeing the Ebony models roll in and seeing the bodies they had, I decided I wanted to be a bit larger.  I'm only looking at maybe 15lbs max.  If I make it to that point, I will decide what will be next.  Since I have no immediate plans to compete, as long as it takes to put on a clean 15lbs, so be it.  I did try once before, but only made it to 170lbs using weight gainer shakes.  And my diet was no where near where it should have been.  So I'm thinking with a cleaner diet, I should be able to make the 180/85 easy.

Yeah ... I just read that.  Moochy, Scarecrow and the Nt's shaking it up in Jamaica ... what a party that would be.  We'll have to see what the near future brings.  I'm sure if PB gets his financial situation in order, he's in.  As for JBo and hubby, again, that would be quite a party.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> 
> As per NewlyBuff's request, I have started a journal of my own so that she can more easily find me to chat.



Thanx man!! Now I can pop in and find you. This is much easier than PM's  

Welcome to the land of diaries!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 23, 2002)

GOOD MORNING NT!!!  Woo Hoo! I found you!  

Talk to you later...head'in out to the gym!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jul 23, 2002)

I keep reading about this hedo trip and OMG the more I think about it...OH MAN! I'd be in trouble 

Hammer wants to go play


----------



## Stacey (Jul 23, 2002)

Good Morning NT!! I am glad you started a journal to so I can come and tell ya hi anytime! Have a great day!~
And I love your new avatar too.. you guys make a HOT couple


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 23, 2002)

hey all ... I won't be on for a couple of days.  I found out I have a painful infection.  Should be back to somewhat normal Thursday.  

Thanks for stopping by to say hello ... I can say that I am a little disappointed as I was really starting to ramp up the weights ... now again I have to put it off for at least a week.

NT


----------



## Leslie (Jul 23, 2002)

Sorry To hear that NT, Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## lina (Jul 23, 2002)

Feel better...as you said you're not on any time limit so your journal and we'll be here...


----------



## Jodi (Jul 23, 2002)

Hey NT!! Hope you feel better soon.  Missed ya today.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 25, 2002)

Good morning all, and thanks!

I'm working from home, but I'm on the mend.  I think a weekend of rest and I'll be ready to get back at it - that's if nurse (Mrs. NT) let's me.  he he


----------



## Jodi (Jul 25, 2002)

Glad to hear your starting to feel better.  Getting sick in the summer sucks.  Talk to you when I get back.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 26, 2002)

Just an update ... the doctor says I can't get back to the gym till this Wednesday.  So here I sit chomping at the bit.  I always feel guilty when not at the gym.  Oh well, it's only one more weekend and then a couple of work days and I'll be back.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 26, 2002)

morning NT. Too bad about the gym. What is wrong with you??


----------



## Stacey (Jul 26, 2002)

Hey honey??!! Are you feeling any better???


----------



## Eggs (Jul 26, 2002)

Hey NT, got a journal up now I see.  Nice, excellent staging point for the next Hedo trip I think 

You know, I'm not sure if you'd want to be at 6% bf... thats pretty low.  I mean, that is really shredded.  I'm around 9% right now and thats treating me fine.  Jut by eating right, lifting, and doing a tad of cardio now and then you'll loose some of that bf.

Diet looks good... how much flax do those capsules contain?  If you get it in liquid (by the bottle) form, dont forget it needs to stay in the refrigerator.  Meals are stacked pretty well... how many carbs does your protein shake have?  If in the 20s range, you might want to add something that has a low amount of  simple sugars in there.  Just because your body is in such a catabolic state when you wake up, dont want that protein to be used for energy.  I think thats how it works atleast   Then again, I'm not that knowledgeable.  Maybe somebody can correct that if its wrong.

Work - Hows that split working for you?  Does that give you better results than working similar groups (ie - chest & triceps, back and biceps, and so on)?

Anyways, hope you recover soon... and have a good weekend.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 28, 2002)

Hey Leslie, Princess and Eggs!

Leslie, I have an infection that is just about gone.  

Princess, I'm feeling much better.  One more consultation with the doc on Wednesday, and I'm hoping I'll be able to hit the gym.

Eggs, anywhere around that number I'll be happy with.  I left the flax at work, I'll tell you how much Monday.  The protein shake has 21g of carbs. I was working chest, shoulders and triceps after we came back from Hedo.  But recently my wife has wanted to jump into the workout routine and that was too much, so now we're trying this routine.  I'll let you know since we just started it.  I've heard from both sides saying tri should be worked with chest and those that say you should work bi with chest.  As long as I see improvement, I'm all for change.  

Thanks all ...


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 29, 2002)

Eggs ... those capsules are 1000 mg.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 29, 2002)

Morning NT! (Of course it's afternoon here!)


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 29, 2002)

Good afternoon sweetie, how are ya today?


----------



## Jenny (Jul 29, 2002)

Hungry..  thanx for asking.. it's 4:36 PM here and I really want to leave work.. going to the gym directly after.. But dad (he's my ride, working at his company..  ) will probably not be ready to leave any time soon.. 
How are you? had a nice weekend?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 29, 2002)

I'm good ... and my weekend was ok.  I'm still recovering ... and going stir crazy from not going to the gym.  I'm hoping I'll be able to go Wednesday.  I see the doctor Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 29, 2002)

I'm so sorry to find out you've been ill... please take care of yourself!  I know it's hard to sit still and rest but if you do then it'll be that much sooner before you can get back in the gym!

Take care!


----------



## lina (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey NT!

Wuzzup???? Feeling better??? Take care~


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 1, 2002)

What is it that you actually do at Hedo NT??


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey NT!  Haven't heard from ya in a while.  Just checking in to see how ya doing.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 1, 2002)

hey gang ... work has been busy.

Thanks Butterfly ... went to the doctor yesterday to get the ok to hit the gym again.  It will feel so so good to get back.

Lina dear ... you bet.  Feeling much better! Getting ready to the last vacation of this year - Disneyland.  We're taking our daughter so everyone is getting excited although we have a month left.  But now both are scouting out the place via the disney website. 

Fitgirl ... what do *I* do at Hedo.  Here is a rundown of what a day would look like for me:
8:00 wake up and go for walk (waiting for wife to wake up)
8:30 wake up wife regardless and head for breakfast
9:00 hit the pool, scrounge up a good floaty device ...
10:00 start drinking and continue on till everyone leaves.
6:00pm leave pool to get ready for night.
8:00pm usually head for dinner
10:30pm head to piano bar
11:00pm head to disco and create trouble
12:00pm head to the waterslide for a naked slide run
12:05am head back to disco naked raising heck 
continue until either 5:00am or fall flat on face of exhaustion. 
8:00am - repeat.

during the day, depending on the crowd, there may be some bedroom type activities taking place for all those around to see.  Now, it depends for us on whether they (the signal lady, couple, or group) is good looking as to whether it would hold our attention.  Lucky for us we hung out with the good looking crew and those type activities were held late in the morning after the disco closed.  

Hedo isn't for everyone.  Those whom I suggest not going would be those who have an issue with public displays of affection, or as I call it, a public display of porn! 

Moochy doll ... I'm good thanks!   Are you happy to be back at work?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 1, 2002)

Ohhhh.....well, I like your days agenda!! 

I have no problem with that public display........of anything!!
So, I should go to Hedo too.   
Now where is that darn passport?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2002)

> Mochy doll ... I'm good thanks!  Are you happy to be back at work?



Happy to be at work.  HELL NO!!! I hate my job.  I'm am done here in 2 weeks and I can't wait.    Glad to know your feeling better.  I was starting to miss you checking up on me everyday.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 1, 2002)

Fitgirl ... you have 324 days to find it.  he he

I think you should cum to Hedo with us as well ... I think you'd enjoy it!

Moochy ... I am checking up on you, that's something you can count on. 

So far, I've tried to coherse Fitgirl, Moochy/Scarecrow,Pitboss, Butterfly/Fade, Sosunni, Leslie ...  ...


----------



## Jodi (Aug 2, 2002)

Hey there baby!  Good morning,  I beat ya to it.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 2, 2002)

Do you ever sleep?  

Morning doll!  How goes your Friday?  What's on the agenda this weekend?

We're planning on going out for the first time since coming back from vacation.  he he


----------



## Jodi (Aug 2, 2002)

No weekend agenda.  Partied too much this past weekend on vacation.  Had a ton of fun though.  I think I'm gonna relax and maybe go to the beach.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 2, 2002)

I wish we had that option - to go to the beach.  Does your beach have the nice sand?


----------



## lina (Aug 2, 2002)

Morning NT, ...and mochy!

Where ya going tonight NT?

Yay! It's Friday!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 2, 2002)

Lina ... thanks for the website. 

We'r going out tomorrow night to our favourite bar.  We go so aften the doorman figure we don't need to pay the cover now because we're such great patrons... either that, or it's Mrs.NT constant flirting ... I don't know which - *giggle *


----------



## lina (Aug 2, 2002)

hehe ....yes hot Mrs NT that's for sure!!! Don't be in denial chum!!! Where are you anyway?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 2, 2002)

Are you doing any dancing?

No the sand sucks!  Its Lake Michigan.  Not a real beach but better than nothing.  Sometimes dead fish tend to float on shore.  Its better for boating or jet skiing than swimming, IMO!  I will be back by the ocean soon enough though.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 2, 2002)

* he responds to Lina knowing that he must break out of his denial state * ... well .... typing with one ffinger ok, it's the Mrs.  Damn!    We live in Alberta Canada.

Moochy ... if someone asks me to dance, then I usually do.  Especially those young ladies trying to charm me ... he he ... trying to bump and grind.   I love it!


----------



## lina (Aug 2, 2002)

you having that much fun in the igloo country? When I wuz there it wasn't THAT much fun...guess I don't know where or who to hang out with....  ....the dancing-one-finger-typing NT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 2, 2002)

We have fun regardless of where we're at.  Life is too short not to!  It appears that you didn't hang with the party crowd.  Next time you make it to _igloo country_ you be sure to look us up - we'll ensure you have a great time!


----------



## scarecrow (Aug 6, 2002)

Morning NT!!  Thought I'd drop in on your pornal diary, I'm still collecting new information to put into mine at the end of this week.  That is quite the schedule for hedo...  sounds pretty wild. As for the goodlooking people, guess it's better than porn, porn usually has someone nasty and only one angle.      Have a good one!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 6, 2002)

SC ... welcome!  he he

I'll be looking for the additional info in your dairy. 

Hedo was as wild as you wanted it to be.  Unfortunately, Mrs. NT was feeling great for most of the trip, so I could only watch.  Better than a video ... for sure!!  One angel ...  ... so true.  2 couples were doing their thing and I was playing director - telling them to move around and give others a better show - so much fun!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Next time you make it to _igloo country_ you be sure to look us up - we'll ensure you have a great time!


Where's that???


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 7, 2002)

Butterfly ... I'm assuming that's Canada.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2002)

NT........R U in Canada?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 7, 2002)




----------



## naturaltan (Aug 7, 2002)

you bet we are Moochy ... Alberta.  Are you coming to visit us?  

Hi Princess!!


----------



## scarecrow (Aug 7, 2002)

Morning NT... Mochy, we're going to Igloo Country?  Better go soon so we can still get back out!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 7, 2002)

Hi honey!! Just poppin in your journal! Have a GREAT DAY!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 7, 2002)

Hey there sweetie ... I will have a great day, hope yours is the same.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 7, 2002)

SC ... you and the missus have to come in the winter so that we can do some skiing in the mountains.  Ski during the day and rip it up during the evenings.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 7, 2002)

Thank ya babe!


----------



## scarecrow (Aug 7, 2002)

Being here I know I should but I never went skiing!!     Maybe we could give it a try, but rippin it up at night sounds good.  Have to make a tour to see  w8, and you and the missus.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 7, 2002)

visiting W8 will be a tad difficult as she is on the other side of the country.  Maybe we could convince her to come to the West for some skiing as well ... 

In reality, I'm not a big skier ... I'm the guy who makes a couple of runs, heads for the chalet and starts the party.  And when everyone is done skiing, I have the evening all planned out.  Change and start drinking ...


----------



## scarecrow (Aug 7, 2002)

Well, I guess it would be a BIG tour then...


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 7, 2002)

excellent idea!  Ski party 2002!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 8, 2002)

Good Morning NT!!

So how cold are we talking about?  I don't handle the cold very well.


----------



## scarecrow (Aug 8, 2002)

Morning NT... And as Mochy said, WE don't handle the cold well.  We like it nice and hot with no humidity.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 8, 2002)

Good morning Mrs. Moochy!

How cold ... a perfect skiing day would be about 44ºF


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 8, 2002)

Morning Mr. SC!

Well then, since neither of you like the cold, it's back to original Jamaica plan!  Woo Hoo!!  I'm more of a pool lounge lizard anyways.


----------



## scarecrow (Aug 8, 2002)

Me too!  It's a biotch working on the ol' tan in the freezing cold.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 9, 2002)

I waited patiently by my mailbox .... and nothing!


----------



## scarecrow (Aug 9, 2002)

That's odd, Can't find the payment or shipping address.... hmmm.  The model also is not licensing me to sell the life sized pictures.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 9, 2002)

hhmmm ... seems we have a 'it's in the mail' problem ... lol


----------



## scarecrow (Aug 12, 2002)

Afternoon, there NT.  Geez, the board is aweful quiet today...everyone busy at work I guess!  how was your weekend?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 12, 2002)

Afternoon!  Yeah, lately, things have quieted down here.  

the weekend wasn't bad ... nothing to really speak of.  Yours?

We have a plan to go out next weekend though, so I'm sure it'll be a bit more exciting.


----------



## scarecrow (Aug 12, 2002)

Weekend was okay here, not too much really.  Had to watch the New England Patriots in there pre-season football game, other than that... mostly doing some home improvements... not exciting but worth it later I suppose!!  

What's the big party plan for next weekend?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 13, 2002)

it doesn't vary much ... 
step 1 - drop off the daughter at grandma by about 5.
step 2 - come home a grab a few drinks
step 3 - wait for friends if they're coming, call cab
step 4 - head to the strippers for some pre-party drinks
step 5- head to bar for a night of fun and excitement.  
step 6 - wait for cab (in summer it's not bad, in winter, it's not a lot of fun being responsible)


----------



## scarecrow (Aug 19, 2002)

Morning NT, so how was your weekend?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 19, 2002)

It was excellent!  Yours?


----------



## scarecrow (Aug 19, 2002)

Well, look at my diary.  During a party Sat I was playing some football and planted my foot in a divet and sprained my ankle.   There may be a little ligament damage.  I'm walking better now but still swollen and hurts... but still had a good time Sat so, it's ok.


----------



## Sosunni (Sep 4, 2002)

Just sluttin' around and thought I'd say Hi NT... How's it hangin?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 4, 2002)

things are great!  Just got back from our family Disney trip.  Good time but about 3 days too long there.  We went for 6 and had trouble keeping it exciting the last couple of days.  With the family trip now done, time to start planning next years trips.  Not sure if Hedo or Ibiza is our next destination.  I know Trisha would like to take a stab at getting her NHRA drag racing license ... that's in Florida, so that might be our next stop.  Then up will be a crazy party somewhere ... anywhere we end up with no daughter will be crazy!  

How are things hanging with you?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

Morning NT!!!

Glad to see you had a nice trip.

I vote for Ibiza!!!  Woahoo!  Party!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 6, 2002)

The more we look into Ibiza, the more we like it.  It's the same atmosphere but with many more and a lot cheaper.  We've seen rooms as low as $300 a week and when you divide that up amongst a group, it's pennies!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 6, 2002)

Where are you looking up this information?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 6, 2002)

Let me ask our lady friend who is putting this together


----------



## Fade (Sep 6, 2002)

Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza Ibiza


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 6, 2002)

that's the spirit Fade ... weeeeee!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 6, 2002)

B ... try this link
http://www.ibiza-spotlight.com/night/clubbing_holidays_i.htm


----------

